# Joined OkCupid



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, so technically I was already a member, but that was years ago.

I went on, revamped my profile, and started fishing.

It's quite a challenge to come off as attractive while somehow giving a hint here or there that I am a bit anti-social.

I think I might manage with some of these women one-on-one but I worry about what group interactions will reveal about my social skills.

Still, I was surprised that I jumped back into this pond sooner than I had planned.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I gave up hope and deleted my account at the beginning of spring but created a new one a few weeks ago. I've been chatting with someone for the past few days and things are going good but I don't have my hopes up. I've been on these dating site for years and I'm of the belief that you will meet that special someone by chance just grocery shopping or something like that.. But ya never know!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Seriously, good luck. I've given it a go in the past, but w/o much success. I suppose that really isn't encouraging for you to hear though.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't messaged anyone yet but I have found a few quirky people that I will. One of my 91% matches actually has social anxiety like me.

I thought people didn't know you liked them unless they were A-list? I just assumed likes were sort of like a favorites list. Oops?



mentoes said:


> Good luck. Have you messaged anyone yet?
> 
> I recently joined to see what the fuss is about, because why not. If I don't have success with it, nothing of value was lost. I try to make it a goal to give at least several likes per day, but I know that won't be good enough in the long run. Likes are pretty much meaningless unless mutual, and a person will never get to know the real me until we have a conversation. So I will have to eventually branch off into messaging people not just admire from afar.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok, just messaged someone.

I was looking through my inbox and saw that my account went as far back as 2006. I saw that I got and sent a lot of messages. I think I had some pretty good conversations with over two dozen people but I would usually peter out around the 5th conversation. I think that's the point that the women was probably expecting me to ask her out or meetup with her in real life and all I did was try and keep it intellectual.

Well, here's to change!



mentoes said:


> Good luck. Have you messaged anyone yet?


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Thats very good. I don't really know if I should use a dating website or not, but if I do it may be easier than trying to find someone.


----------

